# Rattle Trap Technique



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have always just "swam" it through the water and variying speeds. Does anyone else have a different technique?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have caught plenty of fish jigging a rattletrap in open water in schools of whites, hybrids and stripers. Simple up and down. They will usually hit it on the fall.


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

crank and stop they'll usually hit it on the fall


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Troll 'em!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

all the above some time slow works good.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*redfish*

on an oyster shell bottom use a trap under a small cork with just long enough leader to keep it off the bottom and you will have a blast! Jason Slocum


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. I plan to fish Lake Guerro in Cuidad Victoria, Mx soon and will post up a full report!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Sometimes a guick jerking action with the rod will give an erratic swim that is deadly on bass.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

My first year on Guerro I grinded the *&^% out of that little rattletrap (since it was the only bait I had confidence in) and it paid off with a nice 8.5# bass... Since that trip, I've come to enjoy the subtleties of "worming" for the the biggins, throwing other crankbaits, a spinner bait when all else fails and my favorite (esp. in saltwater) the top water attack of a largemouth bass...


----------



## odie545 (Mar 5, 2006)

ive had alot of luck cranking a trap just as fast as my little hand can crank


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

One of the best techniques that I have used lately is to let it sink and bounce it off a sand bottom, point or break between two area's of water. They will just hammer it.
Yakfishin


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

we used to tie a pet spoon on about an 18 in. leader from the back ring and troll 'em for whites and hybrids.


----------

